# New Sage Oracle Owner with a question



## jnash (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi All

Have bought a second hand oracle, i am previously used to the barista express so getting used to the differences. one thing ive noticed s that when i knock out the used coffee from the tamper that it stays round the edge, is this normal, im used to it all coming out as one "puck" do i need to still play around with the settings or do other have this ?

Thanks in advance


----------

